# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  المنتخب الروسي تعلم سريعا ليلقن الهولنديين درسا

## ابو نعيم

*


بعد الصدمة الكبيرة التي تلقاها المنتخب الروسي لكرة القدم بالهزيمة الثقيلة 1/4 التي مني بها أمام نظيره الأسباني في أولى مبارياته ببطولة كأس الامم الاوروبية الثالثة عشر (يورو 2008) المقامة حاليا في النمسا وسويسرا نجح الهولندي جوس هيدينك المدير الفني للفريق في إعادة التوازن إلى لاعبيه ليقودهم إلى المفاجأة التي لم يكن أحد يتوقعها على الاطلاق.

وجاء الفوز الكبير للمنتخب الروسي على نظيره الهولندي العملاق 3/1 مساء أمس السبت في دور الثمانية للبطولة للتأكيد على امتزاج خبرة هيدينك العريضة بشباب المنتخب الروسي حيث تعلم لاعبو الفريق سريعا نظرا لصغر سنهم الذي ساعدهم على استقاء خبرة هيدينك سريعا.

ومن خلال هذه الخبرة تحول الفريق الروسي الشاب إلى فريق يصعب مواجهته فنجح الفريق في استعادة توازنه سريعا وبشكل رائع بعد الهزيمة أمام أسبانيا فحقق الفريق الفوز على اليونان ثم السويد في الدور الاول للبطولة وأكد تميزه من خلال الفوز مساء أمس على نظيره الهولندي.

وسيظل الاداء الرائع للمنتخب الروسي في مباراة الأمس والتي أقيمت في مدينة بازل السويسرية محفورا في الذاكرة لزمن طويل.

وأضاء المهاجم الروسي أندري أرشافين استاد سان جاكوب بارك في بازل من خلال الاداء الراقي الذي قدمه على مدار المباراة التي استمرت لأكثر من 120 دقيقة هي زمن الوقتين الاصلي والاضافي.

ورغم ذلك ظهر أكثر من لاعب في المنتخب الروسي بشكل رائع ونجح الفريق في استعادة توازنه بعد هدف التعادل الذي سجله المنتخب الهولندي في وقت قاتل بالدقائق الاخيرة من الوقت الاصلي الذي انتهى بالتعادل 1/1 .

وصنع أرشافين هدف التقدم للفريق الروسي في الشوط الاضافي الثاني ثم سجل بنفسه الهدف الروسي الثالث ليقضي على أمل الطاحونة الهولندية في تحقيق التعادل.

وأصبح المنتخب الروسي بقيادة مديره الفني الهولندي هيدينك على بعد خطوة واحدة فقط من الوصول للمباراة النهائية في البطولة الحالية حيث يلتقي يوم الخميس المقبل في الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة مع الفائز من المواجهة الاخيرة في دور الثمانية والتي تجمع مساء اليوم بين المنتخبين الأسباني والإيطالي بطل العالم.

وأصبح الفريق الروسي ثالث منتخب ينجح هيدينك في قيادته للدور قبل النهائي بإحدى البطولات الكبيرة حيث سبق وأن قاد المنتخب الهولندي للمربع الذهبي في كأس العالم 1998 بفرنسا ثم منتخب كوريا الجنوبية للمربع الذهبي في كأس العالم 2002 بكوريا الجنوبية واليابان.

ويضاعف من حجم الانجاز الذي حققه هيدينك في البطولة الحالية أن تأهل فريقه كان على حساب المنتخب الهولندي الذي وصل لدور الثمانية بعد الفوز في مبارياته الثلاث بالدور الاول للبطولة على كل من المنتخب الايطالي بطل العالم ووصيفه الفرنسي ونظيره الروماني.

وفي هذه البطولة الحافلة بالمفاجآت لم يندهش هيدينك من قدرة فريقه على استعادة توازنه والتغلب على كل من اليونان والسويد في الدور الاول ثم الإطاحة بالمنتخب الهولندي من دور الثمانية.

وقال هيدينك "بعد 90 دقيقة ووصول المباراة إلى الوقت الاضافي بذل اللاعبون مجهودا هائلا وحققوا إنجازا لا يمكن تصديقه. لم أمر بهذه التجربة بهذا الشكل في مسيرتي".

وتغلب المنتخب الروسي على نظيره الهولندي لأن الفريق الروسي كان الافضل في تنفيذ الهجمات المرتدة السريعة وكان الاكثر فاعلية في استغلال الفرص التي سنحت له أمام المرمى الهولندي.

وبذلك تفوق المنتخب الروسي على نظيره الهولندي في الهجمات المرتدة السريعة التي أجادها الهولنديون بقيادة مديرهم الفني ماركو فان باستن في المباراتين اللتين تغلب فيهما على المنتخبين الايطالي 3/صفر والفرنسي 4/1 .

وأوضح هيدينك كيف نجح في توظيف أسلوبه الخططي ليدفع المنتخب الهولندي إلى الانطلاق من الناحية اليمنى وليس من اليسار في محاولة لقطع تمويل المهاجمين بالتمريرات التي كان معظمها من الناحية اليسرى للمنتخب الهولندي في المباريات السابقة.

وقال هيدينك "من الناحيتين الخططية والبدنية تفوقنا على المنتخب الهولندي بشكل خاص. لا أريد أن أكون مغرورا ولكننا كنا الافضل في جميع فترات المباراة".

تجدر الاشارة إلى أن المنتخب الروسي تأهل للنهائيات من الباب الضيق وبأقدام الغير حيث كان السبب في تأهله هو فوز المنتخب الكرواتي على نظيره الانجليزي في الجولة الاخيرة من التصفيات.

وأوضح هيدينك "تطور أداء الفريق بعد ذلك ويظهر ذلك عندما تقارن مستوى لاعبي الفريق حاليا بما كانوا عليه في الماضي. واصلت التغيير في صفوف الفريق والبحث عن لاعبين آخرين كانوا أحيانا من الفرق صاحبة الترتيب المتأخر في الدوري الروسي".

وأضاف "هذه العملية ما زالت مستمرة. هناك بعض اللاعبين الذين خاضوا مباريات كأس الاتحاد الاوروبي ولكن ليس بهذا الحجم. وقد اكتشفت شيئا واحدا وهو أن هذا الفريق يتعلم بسرعة بالفة في وقت قصير. إنه فريق يسهل تدريبه وبعدها يكون لديه القدرة على اللعب وتنفيذ التعليمات".

وشهدت البطولة الحالية تألق العديد من اللاعبين في هذا الفريق الذي يمثل أصغر المنتخبات المشاركة في البطولة من حيث معدل أعمار اللاعبين.

وافتتح رومان بافليوتشينكو التسجيل للمنتخب الروسي في مباراة الامس ليكون الهدف الثالث لفاليوتشينكو في يورو 2008 بينما بذل لاعبا خط الوسط كونستانتين زيريانوف ويوري جيركوف جهدا كبيرا على مدار المباراة.

ولكن أبرز نجوم الفريق الروسي في مباراة الامس كان أندري أرشافين الذي صنع الهدف الثاني للفريق الروسي والذي سجله اللاعب البديل ديمتري توربينسكي ثم توج أرشافين جهده الخرافي في هذه المباراة بتسجيل الهدف الثالث للفريق.

ولفت أرشافين الانظار إليه بالفعل من خلال الاداء المتميز الذي قدمه مع فريق زينيت سان بطرسبرج خلال الموسم الاوروبي المنقضي حيث فاز مع الفريق بلقب كأس الاتحاد الاوروبي تحت قيادة المدرب الهولندي الاخر ديك أدفوكات.

وبعد أن غاب أرشافين عن أول مباراتين للمنتخب الروسي في البطولة الحالية بسبب الايقاف جذب أرشافين /27 عاما/ اهتمام الاندية الاوروبية الكبيرة من خلال فوزه بلقب أفضل لاعب في المباراة أمام كل من السويد وهولندا.

وقال هيدينك "قد يكون سيئا من الناحية المزاجية لكنه ليس كذلك في باقي الأمور. إنه لاعب لطيف في التعامل كما أنه لاعب يميل للفوز بالفطرة".

وفي نفس الوقت سيترك المدرب ماركو فان باستن منصب المدير الفني للمنتخب الهولندي لينتقل إلى تدريب أياكس الهولندي بعد فشله في البطولة التي وعد كثيرا بالفوز بلقبها.

ولم يتغير تشكيل المنتخب الهولندي في مباراة الامس عن التشكيل الذي حقق به الفوز على كل من إيطاليا وفرنسا وإن غاب عن صفوفه فقط اللاعب آريين روبن للاصابة بشد عضلي خلال التدريبات.

وقال فان باستن "لم نبدأ المباراة بشكل جيد ولم نقدم نفس الاداء الذي قدمناه في المباريات الثلاث الاولى لنا في البطولة. لا أعرف السبب في ذلك وربما كان ذلك بسبب التوتر العصبي".

وقال فان باستن "قلت للمنتخب الروسي إنه فريق يلعب كرة قدم جيدة. إنه الان في المربع الذهبي ولذلك فإنه يملك فرصة رائعة".


*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكور ابو نعيم

انا اول مره بشوف هولندا هيك..

----------


## ابو نعيم

> مشكور ابو نعيم
> 
> انا اول مره بشوف هولندا هيك..


*يسلمووووووووو على مرورك وردك الجميل 
روسيا تستاهل الفوز*

----------

